# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  The Weight Loss Thread

## Dust_in_the_wind

Anyone else looking to lose weight? 

Post your current weight. 

Post your goal. 

Post your deadline. 

You get to pick your goal what your aiming for, and the deadline would be a reasonable time frame you think it would be possible for you to achieve that goal. We can use this thread to keep track of progress and help each other out.

----------


## L

Okay, I'll do this in the morning x

----------


## whiteman

My goal is to just lose 5 pounds a month. It was ten pounds, but I wasn't losing any weight. After I changed my goal to five pounds a month I've started losing weight. I've lost about 13 pounds so far, but I have a ways to go. I'm about 242 pounds and my goal is to eventually weigh 200 pounds.

----------


## WintersTale

I need to weigh myself. 

I know I need to lose weight, I look in the mirror and my body looks horrible. But I keep on putting off going to the gym.

----------


## GunnyHighway

As of September 2012 I started changing my diet to lose weight. I weighed 235 at the time. My goal was to get down to 180 by my birthday, which I hit. Since then I haven't lost anything however.

----------


## WintersTale

I've officially quit drinking soda, as of today. I hope to keep it that way.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I've officially quit drinking soda, as of today. I hope to keep it that way.



Cutting down on fizzy drinks can really help people loose weight. I did it last year and lost a lot of weight. Only problem I found was the boredom and what to drink instead. Some of those vitamin and health drinks have more calories in them and more sugar in them than soda does. And drinking water all the time was a real bore. Find something healthy and fun to replace to soda you're cutting out of your diet. And do things gradually. No sudden socks to your body where you're suddenly not drinking or eating something you used to eat/drink a lot of. If your body senses it's being starved of something, its likely to begin storing fat in survival mode which is going to be counter productive for weight loss. 

Also, change behaviours not rules. When someone denies themselves soda or junk food they've basically given themselves a new rule. That they cannot have something. That's not the same as changing a behaviour. Getting more exercise would be a behaviour change. Eating and drinking healthy stuff would be a behaviour change. It's the behaviour changes that help with your weight loss. The rule changes just end up making you feel bad and that triggers emotions which make it more likely you'll eat things that are bad for you/drink bad things.

Oh, and don't constantly weigh yourself. You might think it good to have a start weight and a goal weight. So, fair enough, weigh yourself once. But constantly checking on your weight would be enough to make you loose motivation. There will be days when your body weight fluctuates. There will be days where you miss targets or eat the wrong foods. All of those days are okay.

Anyone interested in coaching to help them with the psychological side of loosing weight, drop me a PM.

----------


## WintersTale

Should I cut soda down, instead of cutting it out completely?

----------


## takethebiscuit

> Should I cut soda down, instead of cutting it out completely?



Depends how much soda you're drinking now. If you're drinking man cans a day and you suddenly quit, your body is going to feel pretty bad for a while because of the sudden loss of sugar. If you're drinking a lot of soda over a day/over a week then I'd suggest cutting down and seeing how you feel. Always check in on how you and your body are feeling. Weight loss is making changes to your body. So get to know your body and notice how changes in what you're eating and drinking affect it. 

If you're only drinking a small amount of soda then cutting it out full stop would be okay. As would cutting back. If we deny ourselves something, we give it a power it didn't used to have. So, perhaps, as an experiment, you could cut down your soda intake and see how that felt/how easy it was for you. If you want a soda, you can have one. But you recognise that you've got the choice and can have something else instead when you choose to. 

I'm not a doctor. My expertise is in psychology. So, obviously, check with your doctor

----------


## WintersTale

Thanks take.

I'm not going to cut it out completely. I like it too much. But I certainly am going to cut down.

----------


## Tinkerbell

take, has some good advice.  I was never a breakfast eater and I had to learn to eat something for breakfast.  It is important to eat regular meals, the principle holds for eating all your calories at one or two settings.  Your body doesn't know what you are doing, so it doesn't know when it is going to eat again so it starts to store those calories instead of burning them.  Studies have shown that if instead of counting calories you learn what activity you have to do to burn those calories you just ate, ie; bag of M&M's, it takes walking the length of one football field to burn the calories from one (1) M&M, so multiply that by how many M&M's are in a bag, WOW.  That was more of an eye opener for me than how many calories.  

When I turned 40, I weighed 220 lb. not a pretty sight on a 5'3" body.  I lost 100 lb, and even better went down 4 sizes.  I didn't change what I ate, just how much I ate, and upped my exercise/weight training routine. My goals were also small, 10 lbs at a time - instead of thinking OMG I have to lose 80 - 100 lbs., that's overwhelming and self-defeating.  That was 16 yrs ago and have kept it off.  You have to remember that you didn't gain that weight overnight and you won't lose it overnight.

Good luck to everyone, getting healthy is always a good idea.  and yes, I still eat those M&M's.

----------


## whiteman

> take, has some good advice.  I was never a breakfast eater and I had to learn to eat something for breakfast.  It is important to eat regular meals, the principle holds for eating all your calories at one or two settings.  Your body doesn't know what you are doing, so it doesn't know when it is going to eat again so it starts to store those calories instead of burning them.  Studies have shown that if instead of counting calories you learn what activity you have to do to burn those calories you just ate, ie; bag of M&M's, it takes walking the length of one football field to burn the calories from one (1) M&M, so multiply that by how many M&M's are in a bag, WOW.  That was more of an eye opener for me than how many calories.  
> 
> When I turned 40, I weighed 220 lb. not a pretty sight on a 5'3" body.  I lost 100 lb, and even better went down 4 sizes.  I didn't change what I ate, just how much I ate, and upped my exercise/weight training routine. *My goals were also small, 10 lbs at a time* - instead of thinking OMG I have to lose 80 - 100 lbs., that's overwhelming and self-defeating.  That was 16 yrs ago and have kept it off.  You have to remember that you didn't gain that weight overnight and you won't lose it overnight.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, getting healthy is always a good idea.  and yes, I still eat those M&M's.



I've also set small goals. My goal is to lose 5 pounds a month. It was 10 pounds a month but I wasn't losing any weight. Since I changed my goal to five pounds a month, I've lost 20 pounds. 

I have fatty liver disease so losing weight isn't just cosmetic, it's actually life saving because fatty liver can lead to cirrhosis and cancer. I also worked out all winter because I wanted to fit into a wet suit so I could surf. I was so fat the last couple of years I actually had to get someone to zip my suit up for me-which was an SA nightmare, but I worked out all winter and I lost 20 pounds and I can zip up my own wet suit! I'm also surfing better than I have in years.

I drink green tea and fast when I'm working then I eat at night. On days I workout I eat normally.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> I've also set small goals. My goal is to lose 5 pounds a month. It was 10 pounds a month but I wasn't losing any weight. Since I changed my goal to five pounds a month, I've lost 20 pounds. 
> 
> I have fatty liver disease so losing weight isn't just cosmetic, it's actually life saving because fatty liver can lead to cirrhosis and cancer. I also worked out all winter because I wanted to fit into a wet suit so I could surf. I was so fat the last couple of years I actually had to get someone to zip my suit up for me-which was an SA nightmare, but I worked out all winter and I lost 20 pounds and I can zip up my own wet suit! I'm also surfing better than I have in years.
> 
> I drink green tea and fast when I'm working then I eat at night. On days I workout I eat normally.



Congratulations, I know it's not easy.  It seems easier to just give up, who cares.  But when you do it for yourself, that's the best.  It's been a long time since I was in a wet suit and even in the best of shape they are not the easiest to zip.  I never did any surfing, but scubaed in the Puget Sound, cold water, wet suit required.     Again, way to go.

----------


## whiteman

Thanks

----------


## Bean the Mean

5 foot 3, 149 pounds. Looking at being roughly 130. Goal , 2 pounds each week.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> 5 foot 3, 149 pounds. Looking at being roughly 130. Goal , 2 pounds each week.



Good luck with your goal.  Keep us posted.

----------


## takethebiscuit

Good luck to everyone with their weight loss goals. I'm available via SKYPE for coaching on the psychological side of weight loss. Just PM me on this forum.

I used to have trousers (pants) with a waist of 42 and upwards. In the past few years I've gone down six jean sizes. It wasn't easy and it did require work but I've used my experience to help many people to lose weight.

----------


## Misssy

Ummm...

My weight is only about 130. 

I don't so much want to lose weight, it is more that I am out of shape and feel tired and bad about myself. 

My goal is to take better care of myself. 

My time frame is forever... OR

----------


## VickieKitties

Lost about 60lbs last year.  I'd still like to weigh what a slim 12 year old weighs, but that's unrealistic, given my height and musculature.

----------


## whiteman

My goal is to weigh 240 pounds by the end of May. I'm currently 242 pounds.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> My goal is to weigh 240 pounds by the end of May. I'm currently 242 pounds.



I think you're going to have that goal aced!   ::):

----------


## whiteman

I hope so-lol. I'm going to do a grean tea art fast tommorow where I basically don't eat I only drink green tea and I make art all day-lol

----------


## life

im trying to lose a pound a week, seems to be manageable for me

----------


## Tinkerbell

> I hope so-lol. I'm going to do a grean tea art fast tommorow where I basically don't eat I only drink green tea and I make art all day-lol







> I'm working on loosing 20 pounds. I don't know, loosing 5 pounds a month sounds like a good goal?







> im trying to lose a pound a week, seems to be manageable for me



All of these sound like good attainable goals.  Good luck to everyone.   ::):

----------


## takethebiscuit

> Ummm...
> 
> My weight is only about 130. 
> 
> I don't so much want to lose weight, it is more that I am out of shape and feel tired and bad about myself. 
> 
> My goal is to take better care of myself. 
> 
> My time frame is forever... OR



Having a goal to take better care of yourself is good too. If you're happy to share, can I ask whether you being out of shape, feeling tired and bad about yourself are all connected? By which I mean: are you sure you feel tired because you're out of shape...are you sure you feel bad about yourself because you're out of shape etc?

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I'm working on loosing 20 pounds. I don't know, loosing 5 pounds a month sounds like a good goal?



Yes, that sounds like a good goal. Always check with your doctor when making changes and losing weight.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> im trying to lose a pound a week, seems to be manageable for me



If it's manageable, great. Check with your doctor if you have not already. I advise my clients who want to lose weight to see their doctors and discuss things with them.

----------


## WintersTale

I am 5'10", and am roughly 198. I'd like to be down more than that, and lose my beer belly.

----------


## VickieKitties

Down ~100 lbs by now, still feels like I need to lose another 40. :/  Beginning to engage in some unhealthy behaviors.

----------


## SmileyFace

I've been easily discouraged in my weight loss journey because I just want to lose my 15-20 lbs overnight. I know it's ridiculously unrealistic but still....I'm seriously lacking the patience here. Also hate myself for not eating right at all this past week. I've been too lazy to go to the gym as well. I'm constantly debating whether or not I go to zumba tonight. I love it, its fun and a great workout, but I feel no motivation at all to go. I know I probably will go anyway because I know I will be glad I did, but ya. Plus the fact that I still get tired easily during zumba gets me discouraged as well...I just want to be super energetic and in shape already. But noooo, thanks to my laziness and horrible eating habits, I keep going back to square one :/ :/ :/ uuugggghhhh

----------


## VickieKitties

Out sick from work for like two weeks and my work clothes are getting big now.  ::):  All that fasting paid off, looking forward to more this weekend.

----------


## Misssy

I haven't weighed myself recently it is usually between 115-130, I am finding that exercise has not been part of my routine recently and I wish that it was.

----------


## VickieKitties

I probably need to up my calories for a few days then redouble my efforts to break this plateau.  Pretty frustrating.

----------


## Member11

I've had a bit of a setback in my weight loss in the last few months, it's getting me down, I'm hoping to get back on track.

----------


## SmileyFace

Haven't been going to the gym, but I been walking a whole lot, which definitely burns calories and all that lol. Good thing I've been watching what I eat too... so I'm def seeing results now. Diet really is the bulk of your weight loss...or at least, for mine it is..always has been.

----------


## VickieKitties

"You're wasting away" my new favorite compliment :}
NOT weighing myself again until next weekend, so help me God.
My food guide pyramid has coke zero at the bottom. :b

----------


## Misssy

Yeah, Halloween candy season. And such. I really want turkey skin right now, or maybe chicken skin the crispy greasy stuff. And gravy and mashed potatoes. I love food I really do. A person has to find passion in something

----------


## Misssy

I currently am eating bacon and pastries not a good choice. To answer you question though NICKTONE look at the sugar content in food many many things have more sugar than you need. You can write down a list of the things that you eat and look at it and see if diet is your issue or not.

I think there used to be a thread on here that asked what did you eat today?

Part of having a healthy diet I think really takes time and effort to be honest. 

You can find good advice all over the internet about healthy eating.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Nearly everything you don't make yourself (with fresh, individual ingredientsânot mixing up Hamburger Helper...Â¬_Â¬) will have either too much salt, sugar, or fat (among other things) in it unless you make it a point to only eat at establishments or buy prepared foods that target a health-conscious demographic.

Best to get familiar with your own metabolism, do some research on healthy foods you can enjoy, and make as much of what you eat yourself using as many fresh ingredients as you can. Combine that with an adequate amount of exercise and some patience and you _should_ be good if you can stick with it.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Nearly everything you don't make yourself (with fresh, individual ingredients—not mixing up Hamburger Helper...Â¬_Â¬) will have either too much salt, sugar, or fat (among other things) in it unless you make it a point to only eat at establishments or buy prepared foods that target a health-conscious demographic.
> 
> Best to get familiar with your own metabolism, do some research on healthy foods you can enjoy, and make as much of what you eat yourself using as many fresh ingredients as you can. Combine that with an adequate amount of exercise and some patience and you _should_ be good if you can stick with it.



I was just gonna say, you look like you've lost more weight recently.  Don't turn into a stick figure.  :Hug:

----------


## kc1895

e4647cf5-5433-4739-a934-33f385a5eaa4.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace

> e4647cf5-5433-4739-a934-33f385a5eaa4.jpg



LOL

But ya, I've been gaining weight again... I'd get in cardio each day by walking alot and everything, but my diet is atrocious. Lots of fried foods. LOTS.

----------


## Marck

Well,Actual fitness of the body and weight has own importance in our life so we should be take care of the body weight issues.Some tips here for keep maintain of the body weight and weight loss like,...
Exercise work
Swimming and cycling
Running and jumping
Drink water in more quantity
Drink fresh juices and vegetables soup

----------


## merc

I've started walking again. I hope to first drop about ten pounds and eat healthier. It's hard to lose weight. I developed some really bad habits when my children were small.

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

Am down to a U.S. size 8 from my top size of 22. I'd really like to get to a 4.

----------


## SmileyFace

Lost 3 lbs recently. In total, I've lost 7 lbs. I've got a little over 10 lbs left to lose. Pretty excited. 3 lbs may not seem like much, but I was stuck at 145-146 for a long time, and that's because I was still stuffing my face with fast food. I ate rather well the past 2 weeks and stayed within my daily caloric goal while still getting all my needed nutrients, so yay  ::):

----------


## Misssy

Lol kc

----------


## SmileyFace

> Well,Actual fitness of the body and weight has own importance in our life so we should be take care of the body weight issues.Some tips here for keep maintain of the body weight and weight loss like,...
> Exercise work
> Swimming and cycling
> Running and jumping
> Drink water in more quantity
> *Drink fresh juices and vegetables soup*



Might I add that these should be homemade too! I used to think juices and stuff at places like Jamba Juice, Juice It Up, and anywhere else that serves smoothies and all that were healthy lol. Even those Minute Maid things aren't really healthy either (it's filled with tons of sugar). Maybe I'm a total health nut but I refuse to drink those now and just make my own juices and smoothies at home. I don't add any sugar or anything, it's all just fruits.

----------


## SmileyFace

I'm thinking of skipping tonight's Pre-Thanksgiving dinner. I'm just gonna feel guilty over anything I'll eat there. I've got a long ways to go to lose weight and I just cannot allow myself to delve into a holiday dinner. Something tells me majority of the food that'll be served will be unhealthy, and even if I have a tiny bit of it, I'll still feel guilty  ::\:  I don't know what I will eat instead, but I'll figure it out...

Plus, I don't usually feel comfortable around the people we'll be having dinner with later tonight. So ya... I think I'm gonna skip tonight's holiday dinner.

----------


## VickieKitties

Stuck on a major plateau!  ::(:  can't wait for this week to be over so I can go back to kicking my [BEEP] at the gym.

----------


## SmileyFace

I been stuck at a plateau as well.. but a part of me thinks it's because I ate a bit more than I usually do during the last few weeks lol. Trying to whip things into shape again. Now that I have a gym membership at 24-Hr Fitness, and the location I go to is right by my apt, I have no reason not to go.

I'm glad I went from 150 lbs to 135 lbs though. I'd rather be stuck at 135 lbs than 150, so... ya...

----------


## Keddy

My current weight is 178. I went from 166 to 191 when I was on SSRIs and mood stabilizers but over the past year I've gone back down a little, so I'm now 178.
My goal is 165.
My deadline is by the end of April or the beginning of May, so as soon as the weather gets warm. I want to be able to wear swim trunks without a shirt on this summer LOL.

----------


## maxadam

Weight loss can be achieved efficiently may a number of ways and techniques. One need to incorporate few things into your life.
1.*Always choose a healthy diet*- A healthy diet will eventually lead to a healthy life. Consuming your meals at appropriate time too will facilitate you in achieving weight loss instantly. 
2.*Swap all your junk foods to healthy green leafy veggies*- Junk foodstuffs such as pizza,burger and other oily foods can adversely effect your body mass and may give rise to heart related disorders in the future.
3.*Make sure you drink at least 64 ounces of water on a daily basis*- Water is known to be the best medicine to cure all of the diseases. Especially water gradually helps in losing weight by burning your calories when mixed with few proportions of lime water.
4.*In order to loose fat rapidly you must consume starchy foodstuffs in moderation*- As we all are familiar with the fact that starchy foodstuffs helps in developing the cholesterol levels in the human body. Therefore everyone is requested to consume starchy foodstuffs in moderation. 
5.*You must exercise on a daily basis no matter you get additional time for that*- Exercise such as walking, jogging and running too can be brilliant for effective weight loss. Because of exertion at the time of workouts our body burns enough calories and it can even solve the problems of a joint pain. 
6.*Try lifting heavy weight as much as possible*.- Lifting heavy stuffs readily stretches our muscular tissues resulting into excessive weight loss.

----------


## Keddy

Well, I finally had the emotional strength to check the scale today. 
173  ::): 
I've been walking my dog for about an hour every morning, doing weights at the gym, and limited myself to a 1600-calorie diet.
I feel awesome  ::D:

----------


## WintersTale

I've quit soda, and I've lost 11 pounds. Down from 221 to around 210.

I'm hoping to get my butt in the gym, and lose the extra pounds!

----------


## Chad

ive lost about 5 pounds in a month or so, hopefully ill be able to maintain this rate if i keep doing what i have been.  im at 190 right now and want to be around 160.

----------


## Keddy

I think I've gone back up 5 or 6 pounds since my surgery :/ I haven't been doing much aside from going for a few walks lately. And eating. A lot. Because I'm bored.

----------


## SmileyFace

I've gained a bit. I hadn't been myself for the past week or two.. and it's really thrown me off. I can't put as much effort into my gym workouts anymore. I'd feel more tired... and a lot less motivated. The events from the past 1-2 days doesn't help much either.

I hope I get my mojo back ASAP.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I want to lose 5kg.

My weight was 60kg last time I went on the scale last Sunday.

----------


## Keddy

Right now I'm not the weight I want to be but I've been much heavier. My goal is to lose at least 10 pounds by this summer though.

234634534.JPG 
^This is what I looked like after being on Lithium and Risperdal for almost a year, at nearly 200 pounds. Fucking disgusting.

44418_464545106936659_301245185_n.jpg
^This is what I looked like _before_ Lithium and Risperdal. I was only about 165 pounds :/ This is ideally what I want to look like again...
*Edit: No _way_ I was 165 then. I was 140. I got closer to 165 AFTER starting meds. LOL

----------


## SmileyFace

132.5 lbs as of yesterday morning. Not bad at all considering I had been stuffing my face with junk food and giving into all my PMS cravings. I ate okay yesterday as well (and was pretty active via lots of walking). But today... I've consumed a bit over my daily caloric intake as well as the sodium intake *sigh* way over the sodium intake.

We need more fruits and veggies in this house. And I need more self-control as well.

----------


## enfield

i wouldn't mind to lose close to 10 pounds. i see my ideal weight as being 113-117, im not sure why. i just remember feeling happy weighing myself and seeing that as my weight. especially at my friends house on his electronic scale that displayed to the tenths of the pound. i was 116 point something, he was closer to 111, but i was perfectly happy being 116, in fact i liked it, i thought it was a good weight for me. i think low 120s is too high. but i don't see myself losing any unless i got prescribed a stimulant (that's actually one reason i wanted one, for the weight loss effects from reducing appetite that i got convinced of from a friend who went from 105 to 95 when he started taking them for his inattentive adhd, and who knows tons about them) or if my budget for food was really restricted, then that might cause me to lose weight too. not because i'd not have enough food but the food i would have wouldn't be very delicious. otherwise im likely to stay in the low 120s i think. oh well.

----------


## Keddy

After reading my last post on here and seeing that I put that I was like 165 BEFORE Lithium and Risperdal, that was a mistake, LOL. I think I was more like 140. There's no way I was that big before using those meds... Jeez, I was just shooting myself in the foot there by posting that, haha.

I think for now I'm just going to stop eating and work out obsessively. Problem solved  :Tongue:

----------


## enfield

i think electronic scales in the bathrooms could really add some value to the bathrooms. like to houses that are being shown to prospective buyers. if there's an electronic scale in the bathrooms i think that could tip some people in favor of them. it should be a fancy one that's built into the bathroom somehow. normally i don't really see what the fuss is about on those shows like house hunters with the ceilings fans or granite counter tops or spacious living rooms or whatever are the special features of the house that are supposed to give it prestige or personality, but i think if you told me the bathroom had an electronic scale built into it i would really be curious about that. and want to stand on it and try it out for myself. that's the other thing, it could be like a little distraction for the whole family, each person could take a turn stepping on the scale. how fun does that sound. and if you can make the experience fun that's going to help you sell the house, so i wouldn't be surprised if i started to see scale installations become popular before next year.

----------


## SmileyFace

Going to the gym is starting to feel like a chore now. I hate it. I want it to be fun and stuff... but I just have no motivation at all to go this week.

----------


## Keddy

I'm down 6 pounds and one pants size. I think that's progress. But this diet is driving me completely insane  ::

----------


## QuietCalamity

I'm 5', 127lbs and my goal is 117. 115-120lbs is my "normal" weight, but the last year I've been so busy I haven't been able to fit in exercise and I was eating a lot of convenience foods so I gained around 10lbs. I'm doing this alternate fasting deal - 3 days a week 500 calories and every other day 1700. I feel like this is working better for me than traditional dieting because when I was doing straight up 1200 calls a day I was constantly worrying about food and feeling deprived. Now I more or less get to eat what I want on non-fast days and on fast days there is only one meal to worry about.

I'm loving the "Daily Workouts" app and my "Simply Yoga" app for exercise - plus "MyFitnessPal" FTW! I started about a week ago, but today was the first day I was brave enough to weigh myself in almost a year.  :Ninja:  But I already feel lighter!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't have much to lose (for me it's mostly muscle tone I'm looking for) but damn is it ever hard to lose it! >.<
Stomach weight/love handles are so stubborn. I know my diet needs work too, and I need to quit the nighttime snacking.

----------


## Keddy

Today I worked out for three hours- running, walking, and weights- and I really made sure to stick to my diet. I feel lighter already! LOL.
I've already lost about 7 pounds so if I keep up with the diet/exercise thing for another few months, I might actually reach my goal!

----------


## SmileyFace

Holy crap 3 hours. How exhausted did you feel in the end?  :Tongue:  lol

----------


## QuietCalamity

I'm sick to my stomach thinking about my first day as an intern tomorrow.  ::  Screw this diet, I'm eating nachos.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I'm sick to my stomach thinking about my first day as an intern tomorrow.  Screw this diet, I'm eating nachos.



Tomorrow is my first day as an intern as well haha, good luck! My diet has been awful as well.. due to anxiety and all, but it's not anxiety related to the internship.. it's other stuff.

Still, I need to seriously practice better self-control.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Tomorrow is my first day as an intern as well haha, good luck! My diet has been awful as well.. due to anxiety and all, but it's not anxiety related to the internship.. it's other stuff.
> 
> Still, I need to seriously practice better self-control.



That's cool about the internship! Anxiety gives me such bad cravings, too. I have a bad habit of eating junk food as a coping mechanism. I need to find the motivation to work out when I'm anxious instead, but it's so much harder.
Good luck to you too!

----------


## merc

I used to be so physically active. Ever since I had kidsI felt trapped in the house and started eating anything whenever stress would rise. I guess it does temporarily stop anxeity but it is kind of mindless way of soothing yourself into a great big doughy fatso. Today, i will exercise right after I mop the floor. I've been kind of moping about due to an earlier disagreement with my husband.

----------


## Keddy

In the past 4 or 5 weeks, I have lost 10 pounds!!!  ::D: 
I now weigh about 160. Only 10 more to go!!! My jeans are way looser!  ::): 
As horribly irritating as this diet truly is, I'm feeling much better about myself. I've been keeping up with the exercise too. Yay!

----------


## QuietCalamity

Ok, now that I've figured out my new schedule, I'm fasting MWF and working out TR mornings before class. I will have to wake up at 5 every single day, but it's going to be worth it. I hope I can keep it up. 





> In the past 4 or 5 weeks, I have lost 10 pounds!!! 
> I now weigh about 160. Only 10 more to go!!! My jeans are way looser! 
> As horribly irritating as this diet truly is, I'm feeling much better about myself. I've been keeping up with the exercise too. Yay!



Way to go!! That is a LOT of weight in that amount of time!

----------


## Keddy

> Way to go!! That is a LOT of weight in that amount of time!



Thanks! LOL if someone had said to me a few months ago, "Keddy, you're going to lose ten pounds in a month," I probably would have laughed in their face. Now I've done it and I feel much better about myself.
I'll give myself six weeks to lose the other ten and then I'll be at my ideal weight! No more stomach fat!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Thanks! LOL if someone had said to me a few months ago, "Keddy, you're going to lose ten pounds in a month," I probably would have laughed in their face. Now I've done it and I feel much better about myself.
> I'll give myself six weeks to lose the other ten and then I'll be at my ideal weight! No more stomach fat!



That's impressive, Keddy! Must have been a huge self-esteem booster.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I didn't think I was doing well with my diet but I've lost two pounds already. I should probably not have bought those cupcakes though. Dammit, Two Broke Girls!

----------


## GunnyHighway

Started C25K recently, just finished week 2, day 2. This fatty hasn't lost any more weight yet though.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I gained 3lbs?? What. I haven't made time to exercise, but I've been following my diet. This used to be so easy! Uuggghh I will never lose weight by graduation. Then my mom is going to see me and make snide comments about carbs the whole weekend. Plus I won't feel good in any of the photos.

----------


## SmileyFace

Trying to be more self-disciplined starting this week. Would like to hit 130 pounds by the end of next month. That's almost 10 pounds. I know it could be done without starving myself. I hope this goes well.

----------


## Trendsetter

Never seen this thread before, but last year I was at 230 and made it my quest to get below 200. I did better than I expected. Today I weigh 179, with a healthy BMI.  ::):  Took me about 9 months to lose these 50 pounds, though.

----------


## Keddy

So I weighed myself this morning and...
Well, all that dieting and exercise really paid off! It turns out that I really did reach my goal after all, and even a pound more than I thought I would lose!
I now weigh 149, which is considered "normal" and "average" for my height!! _I am no longer overweight_!!
To give you an idea, here is a "Before and After" picture:
beforeandafter.jpg
In the "before" pic, I was probably in the lower 160s and in the "after" one I'm 149

----------


## Trendsetter

You look great Keddy, nice work  ::

----------


## Keddy

> You look great Keddy, nice work



Thank you!  ::):

----------


## Nightingale

Nice job, everyone  ::):  I'm super jealous  ::):   ::): 

I gained 40+ lbs in the span of two years, dealing with all of this bs. Stress/emotional eating has certainly been one of my coping skills. 

It's so frustrating to me, too, because my family is largely obese and I worked really hard to get down to a health weight. Plus, I exercised regularly, and guess what? I felt incredible. I looked nice, I received a lot of compliments, my children were proud of me, and I felt unbelievably good, physically. Gaining most of the weight back that I'd lost was like the worst betrayal against myself. There are days when I still think, how could you let this happen?

But somedays, and this might sound bizarre, the taste of something sugary or warm and fluffy is about the only good thing that's happened that entire day. I know food shouldn't be a crutch, and where I once had iron self-control, I have hardly any now. I also know my body responds to food 80% vs exercise 20% when it comes to weight loss, but I have yet to spend more than one day eating properly. 

I've lost about 15 of the 47 I gained, and have maintained that on and off for the last couple of months. But I really need to lose the rest of this weight, as my clothes are all too small for me. I don't go out anywhere where I have to "dress" because nothing fits me anymore. I wear my cardio crop pants and t-shirts, ALL THE TIME. And pajamas. 

The weight gain has been one of the most devastating aspects of this, personally for me. So much is tied into a person's self-esteem. Gaining all this weight back has really shaken my confidence.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Sitting around 160lbs now, down from 235. Still fat as [BEEP] in my chest, stomach, and thighs, but I guess it's better than nothing. Been eating like [BEEP] lately though, probably gonna jump back up to 165ish. Mmmmm MGD though.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I started a diet yesterday. This is really aggravating my stress levels. I just want to cry and eat cookies and hate myself for being a fat failure. 

Day TWO.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I started a diet yesterday. This is really aggravating my stress levels. I just want to cry and eat cookies and hate myself for being a fat failure. 
> 
> Day TWO.



The first few weeks are always the hardest. Once you get in the rhythm of things your body should be much more content with it "starving". I had to start again as I gained a few pounds and today was especially hard since we had free breakfast at work today. So many pastries. I made it through without touching them though! If I can do it, you definitely can!

----------


## QuietCalamity

> The first few weeks are always the hardest. Once you get in the rhythm of things your body should be much more content with it "starving". I had to start again as I gained a few pounds and today was especially hard since we had free breakfast at work today. So many pastries. I made it through without touching them though! If I can do it, you definitely can!



Good work!! And thanks. I decided to try intermittent fasting for a while and I'm having an easier time with it. I think since I started my job I have been using food more to cope with anxiety/stress and that's what was really killing me the other day. But with fasting I can find other ways to cope for a day with the knowledge that I can satisfy my craving the next day. Hopefully eventually I can break the emotional eating habit altogether.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Signed up for the gym yesterday. I plan on working out 5 times/week to start with. I desperately want to lose weight cause I can't stand my body atm.

current weight +/- 60kg (my height is 161cm or 5'3'')

goal: minus 4kg by mid-June

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Signed up for the gym yesterday. I plan on working out 5 times/week to start with. I desperately want to lose weight cause I can't stand my body atm.
> 
> current weight +/- 60kg (my height is 161cm or 5'3'')
> 
> goal: minus 4kg by mid-June



Now I'm finally down to 58.5kg  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Now I'm finally down to 58.5kg



Well that didn't last and I'm stuck at 60kg. Fack this sh1t

----------


## Total Eclipse

I'm working towards 125 Pounds. Hopefully, I can get down to that goal this summer..

----------


## Antidote

I'm finding it hard to do exercise due to a neck injury but I'm trying. 

Exercise: 
Walked to the gym (15 minutes), walked on the treadmill (20 minutes), stepped into the pool then got out because it was freezing (10 minutes). Walked to the supermarket and a clothing shop, then home (30 minutes).

And I ate a lot: 
Breakfast: hedgehog slice and a glass of milk
Lunch: Half a large bag of CCs and 2 cups of solo. Then a snickers.
Dinner: Mexican chicken wrap with salad, beans and cheese. And chips on the side. And like 2 more cups of solo. And a small bag of m&m's.

Hmmm. Doesn't look so healthy, but I'm at that time of the month where I need to eat or I'll snap. Also lunch wasn't supposed to be that bad, but when I got back it was too late to bother making something.  

I weigh about 56 kg but would like to lose 1 or 2 kilos. Actually I'd like to turn it into muscle.

----------


## Antidote

Exercise: None, except for 5 minutes breaks where  I got up and did wall pushups. 

Bf / lunch: Entire large bag of CCs. Cup of solo.
Snack: An apple.
Dinner: Mexican chicken wrap & chips.
Snack: Hot chocolate.

----------


## Antidote

Hardly walked and ate a tonne of crap today. Wasn't even hungry for it. Just depression eating. My eating routine is all screwed up lately too. Oh well. I prefer oversleeping and overeating to undersleeping and undereating. Weigh about 56 kg.

----------


## Antidote

Exercise: Cleaned apartment and did laundry, which took all day.
Breakfast: Nothing
Lunch: Chicken stirfry I made from scratch. And a softdrink (too much).
Dinner: Pies and more soft drink.

At least my eating routine is back to normal today.

----------


## Antidote

My eating is completely screwed up again. Ugh.

----------


## Antidote

Currently 55.1 kg. I don't think it's real weight loss though. Just some muscle converted to fat because I haven't gone to the gym in ages.

----------


## enfield

my friend wants to lose weight. i put him on a diet yesterday. he cant have soda anymore. if caught him with a soda can i will tear it from his chubby soda grasping hand and empty it on the sidewalk. im strict, but i get results.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I think I lost 5 pounds this week. If I did, then it was a combination of my eating being all fucked up because I spent a lot of the week feeling hungry even though I was eating. I also walked around and climbed a lot, _a lot_ of stairs which is more physical activity I've done in a while. I'm at 130 now. I kind of want to be at 125 but 130 is totally fine.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

I honestly don't know my weight currently, but the last time I checked, I was 114 pounds. I'd like to lose this few pounds of stomach. I didn't really exercise much, except yesterday, I walked to the store and bought some books.

----------


## 1

Current Weight:13.5 Stone
Hopefully I make some progress and be able to update this when I look back

----------


## LuniaNorisi

I think my current weight is 8.14 stone, not sure though, lol. I think I'm making progress, though.  ::):

----------


## 1

If you're just starting to work out after awhile,take it slowly & don't do too much in the beginning

----------


## Member11

I'm currently 137kg, down 20kg  :Celebrate:

----------


## Antidote

I'd like to lose a couple of kilos. Mainly by cutting out soft drinks and having smaller serving sizes.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Goal is 30 pounds. Hopefully by end of winter.

----------


## Antidote

I can't fcking believe how terribly I ate in my previous posts in this thread. Damn. Well I think I've improved quite a bit. Must be why I weigh about 53.5 kg at the moment. I mainly have smoothies for breakfast, and salads, stir fries, hummus on corn chips, or roast veggies for lunch and dinner. I've cut way back on soft drinks, chocolate and other junk. Next year I want to keep going with that and up my intake of fruit and veggies even more.

----------

